# Xmas Crakka. Now with vid.



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top day Salti. Nice fish too.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Perfect timing mate some mates and I are heading up there tomorrow for the weekend. How far up the beach were you? Awesome fish I hope to add my name to the Spanish list soon. 
Cheers jay


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nicely done, paul. I must admit I was wondering if you would be fishing as the weather was so good. That's a nice pedro all right. Beats my puny effort but a Spaniard's a Spaniard and there's still time...

Glad to hear you got a spotty too. Haven't seen one down here in Laguna Bay yet this season. But they'll show up soon, probably.

Yeah, looks like a bludger trevally. Caught one at Jew Shoal once on a SP.

have a great New Year

Kev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice Salti my boy I'm immmmpresed , you walking the walk after talking it up , see you up there soon mate


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> jayman said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect timing mate some mates and I are heading up there tomorrow for the weekend. How far up the beach were you? Awesome fish I hope to add my name to the Spanish list soon.
> ...


Thanks mate. I'll be keeping an eye out as I drive up the beach


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank God you made it through the shore break Pauly.

Keep working on that you arsey bastard. (maybe a tiny bit of skill involved)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God you made it through the shore break Pauly.
> ...


I'm trying to prevent a case of swelled head on your part (cause I'm insanely envious).

Cracker fishing Crak!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

kayakone said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


The swelled head came out the first hand full of times he took itchy out. Nice fish salti


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

If i can hictch a ride with someone it would be a maybe


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Oh Yeah baby!  Nice size too, almost as big as the one Rod is def probably going to catch as soon as the water warms up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Oh Yeah baby!  Nice size too, almost as big as the one Rod is def probably going to catch as soon as the water warms up.


"almost as big as the one Rod is def probably going to catch "

Are you a fortune teller Chris? :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay boyz, great effort.

yeah , thats a bludger all right. first one ive seen on here.

i'm not sure if some of the old timers call them a "turrum" .

theres another quiz for you mate. congrats again


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

go DI


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Salti ol boy.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry for the lateness of this post Salti, Congratulations on your Crakka, how long did it go? 
FYI everybody we weighed Salti's Mac on the same scales as mine the other day and it came up a little lighter, I was interested to compare the size.
We had a great morning on boxing day, it was awesome out there I saw a few tails and hooked up to something I couldn't pick, maybee a spotty that put on a show on top of the water, anyway I dropped it.  
The waves looked good but lacked the oomph needed to push Salti or me in straight. Although I ran into a couple of good ones on the launch, I copped one on the chest that woke me up on the way out, no dry bum but I did see a wet Salti bum a bit later, had to have a gargle to take the taste of it out of my mouth. I think Jimbo knows what I mean :lol: 
Anyway here is the launch and re-entry video, Enjoy.

Cheeky little cogs stirring me up all the time. I'm looking for a shorey, they're looking for a free ride and a paddle slap. :lol:


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

I am glad we dont have surf like that in mackay , would hate to go arse over in my fisha like that 
We only get waves like that when a cyclone is nearby


----------

